# Alpine iXA-W407, NR



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

IXA-W407 ALPINE 7" LCD TOUCHSCREEN IPOD IPHONE RECEIVER VIDEO BLUETOOTH BUILT-IN | eBay


----------



## atom helio (Mar 10, 2012)

I have one of those. 
Great deck, functionality / flexibility, not great picture. 
Ipod video playback is somewhat limited, and videos MUST be loaded to said Ipod with 
Itunes (booo).


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My friend had one and she stated wasn't worth the price of admission.


----------

